# Hoyt Carbon Matrix Blackout paint flaking fault



## robwelf0 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,
I am based in the UK and I am wondering if anyone in the States have a similar problem. I bought hoyt matrix with RKT cams approx six week ago and I noticed a paint blister appear and then crack around the edge of the blister exposing a creamy coloured edge. Based in the UK I contacted the Mathews dealer i bought it from and also contacted Hoyt. Hoyt said they needed to see the bow, the dealer (Clickers) said they would send it back to the European Hoyt dealer they sourced it from in Belgium (SSA Archery). A new riser was fitted and very promptly returned to me.
I looked over the bow meticulously and it all looked very nice, flat, no inclusions, blisters or evidence of flaking. I shot the bow over the weekend and a flake of paint began to peel off. The paint is coming off in a different area but it is almost identical in size and shape. Before there is a question that it has been hit with the same thing that damaged the first riser, the second flake is in between the two carbon down-pipes, almost inpossible to get anything in there, let alone damage it. The flake was removed and weirdly the "scar it left behind was approx half the width of the flake of paint that came off. The scar is approx 6mm x 1mm rectangle yet the flake is approx 6mm x 1.5-2.5mm in a rugby ball/american football shape.
The bow is great, I love it, but buying my first brand new bow I am a little disappointed in the finish. I don't want to keep calling on the warranty and I am wondering if anyone else has seen the problem.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

robwelf0.


----------

